# Ground chicken/turkey vs. ground beef



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

I am allergic to beef and it's not all that bad since it's red meat anyway, but has anyone had any luck with ground chicken or ground turkey that didn't upset your stomach or digestive processes? If so, how did you cook it and what brand did you use? -- Here's a funny one - Burger King has a "healthy" veggie burger sandwich - you can get it in a "combo" with french fries. Huh?? -- Have been trying more of the IBS cookbook recipes. Like most of them, some not so hot. Anyone have another favorites from that book? Thanks.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I often use ground turkey in casseroles or stews, etc. I buy it at the Whole Foods meat counter.The packaged ground turkey at the regular grocery store says in tiny type "natural flavors added", which means it has MSG added to it. MSG makes many people sick, but food processors don't care.Since I'm allergic to soy I would literally be better off starving than eating a veggie burger!


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Ag5t,I use all the ground meats pretty much interchangeably (including deer and elk, since we hunt - it may be red meat, but it's high in omega-3 fatty acids -like fish-, low in fat, and organic!)If you have problems with any 'pre-gound' turkey or chicken, do what I do.When on sale, buy whole turkey or chicken breasts or parts (all natural). Then, with a good food processor, cut in 1-2" chunks, and chop until it's the consistency you like. Refreeze now if you wish.(If I run out of game, I will also do this sometimes when good beef roasts go on sale . . . I make my own LEAN ground beef for only about $1.50/pound.)


----------

